# Schwinn seat clamp



## Dirtvelo (Jul 6, 2021)

I have a q940 schwinn built frame. My question is did the seat clamp come welded on the frame. See picture, has anyone hade any luck removing?

Thanks, Rick


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2021)

The pre war clamps were welded on.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 7, 2021)

Why would you remove it?


----------



## Dirtvelo (Jul 7, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Why would you remove it?



I have a cool campy qr set up that i would like to use, it looks like its welded just on the top,, i haven't really decided on what to do yet


----------

